# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Coorier 'e day

## Nwicker60

*
Caithness Courier review: August 15, 2012

CONSUMERS* in Caithness are continuing to claim they are being ripped off with unfair delivery prices as an advice service reports it has been inunadated with cases during the summer.  The Caithness Citizens Advice Bureau (CAB) has backed calls from watchdog Consumer Focus Scotland for companies to offer the same delivery charge to rural locations, including the far north, as the rest of the country.  Staff at its branches in Thurso and Wick have spoken to people who say they have had to pay extra surcharges due to the area’s KW postcode, with some companies refusing to deliver to isolated locations at all.
*
THOUSANDS* of people have signed a petition to get CCTV  cameras installed at Wick cemetery following the vandalism of the gravestone of a local teenager. Seventeen-year-old Christopher Durrand was killed in a road accident near Bower earlier this year.  The tragedy devastated his family and when they discovered his gravestone was damaged, their hearts were “broken all over again”.  Christopher father, George, who owns Oldwick Garage in Roxburgh Road, Wick, yesterday gave his wholehearted backing to the petition which was started by his late son’s friend Jon Kirman.
*
A LICENSING* chief has called for more detailed evidence from NHS Highland about alcohol abuse, if any moves to restrict the number of pubs, hotels and shops selling drink in the region are to be made.  The health authority delivered a stark warning to the Highland Licensing Board last Wednesday, about alarming alcohol-related hospital admittance figures and believes there are too many licensed premises which contribute the problem.
*
HIGHLAND COUNCIL* has responsibility to maintain the Olympic legacy, by looking at how improvements can be made to sports clubs and facilities, it has been claimed.  Landward Caithness councillor Alex MacLeod said the London games had brought a great boost to the country.  On the back of its success and in the run up to the 2014 Commonwealth Games in Glasgow, he is calling on the council to look at how to improve facilities, not just in Caithness but across the whole region.  Mr MacLeod said along with other local authorities across Scotland, the Highland Council needs to play it part in helping potential Olympic stars of the future as well as getting more people into an active lifestyle.
*
ONE* of the stalwarts of Thurso Gala is unsure about her future with the body which runs the event.  Doreen Macleod, chairwoman of Thurso Town Improvements Association told  the _Caithness Courier_ she will continue in her role until the annual general meeting in January.  She complained about the lack of support and enthusiasm for the event.
*
AS* temperatures soared on the first full day of B-fest, so did spirits and the size of the crowd.  By 1pm, Penguins Kill Polar Bears were playing to a large crowd, most of whom had learned from previous years and brought along deck chairs.  Firing up the crowd an hour-and-a-half later with some classic rock, was Roadway who proved to be an instant hit on their debut north gig.  Despite their rather low profile in the far north, three of the band members are from Caithness.
*
ZORBING* and Zumba festured among the activities on offer to youngsters who took part in Ormlie Community Association’s summer holiday programme.  Among the highlights of the three weeks of fun and frolics were a Zumba/cheerdance day, a dodgeball/handball/Frisbee day and a joint club event with Thurso youth Club Durness and Reay.
*
WICK* Academy survived a first half onslaught as Buckie thistle were left to rue a number of missed chances as they went down 2-1.  Davie Kirkwood praised his side for coming back from behind against a physical Moray outfit, arguing the Scorries have learned how to close games out.  Kirkwood said: “It took as a while to get into the game and we struggled to get to grips with Buckie in the first 25 minutes.  But, once we did, we managed to get into our stride and we deserved to go into the interval level.  In the second half, we didn’t panic by sticking to our original game plan and Buckie didn’t an answer to it.”

----------

